# Daiwa Ballisitic question?



## macadvice (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi all.

Was wondering if anyone has an opinion on what the sweet spot is for the 2 versions of the Daiwa Ballistic rods.

Have to decide by monday if its 2-10oz version or 4-12oz. I exclusively throw 5-6oz and a chunk on a fishfinder rig where I fish.

Any feedback appreciated. There seems to be a number of you good folks that have actually used the rod which is great.


----------



## guillotm (Apr 5, 2007)

I would try doing a search using "Saltiga Ballistic", there is a lot of usefull information already out there.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i would like to knwo the same question.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

based on the info above........i would go with the 10oz rated rod.....but have to tell you that for the money, you could get something MUCH MUCH better IMHO.


FA:beer:


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

such as? not only the rating are different, butt he 2-10oz comes with 3 guides while the other has 6...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I have the 4-12 oz model and 6 oz + bait will load it up ok, but I would bet that the 2-10 oz version would do a better job on that weight. You may want to consider the LDX too. RDT is having a sale on the Breakaway LDX which handles 6oz very nicely. And at $100 a pop, you could buy 1 and use the other $300 for the reel. That's like half the regular price.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry, it has either 3 or 5 guides, not 6. hmm...what to do....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Ah heck, if you going to get a $400 rod, might as well get the 4-12oz version. If you fish with 5 oz, what's with another oz or 2? You never know when you need the extra weight for the condition.


----------



## guillotm (Apr 5, 2007)

the daiwa website is wrong. I have both rods and they both have seven guides total. I love both of these and the lighter version will put it out there.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

yes... these rods are A BEAST MAN... 4-12 ALL THE WAY.. its all around man.. this rod has plenty of reserve flex for either lighter or heavier throws... YOU CAN't GO WRONG... but I WOULDN't compare this to the LDX or HDX... this rod is just too LEET for that... 

   

"G"


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

man, i cant decide which one.


----------



## macadvice (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks all for the advice.


Problem is since I switched to thin braided line (20 - 30lb test XP + 65lb braid shocker) I no longer need to throw 8oz for 90% of my fishing.

I've already got a stick that loads nicely for throwing 8 and a a big chunk. But I'm looking for a stick with a sweet spot for throwing 5-6oz + bait a long way.

Think I'll try out the ballistic 2-10oz.


----------



## macadvice (Apr 14, 2007)

*Test drive 2-10oz model*

Caught half a dozen small stripers on the new rod today.

Perfect rating for what I throw, mostly 6oz but up to 8oz, without blinking an eye. Reel is a Daiwa Powersurf QD.


Really good quality and great feel. Sensitive but light with lots of power. Would never know it was a 3 piece from the way it loads.

Need bigger fish to test it, hopefully next month.

Thanks for all the info, got it from Randy's shop, a board sponser.


----------

